# out of the box review ICOtec GC350



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

After having a small issue with my home built call which I finally sorted out I got the chance to hunt with a friend who had got a ICOtec GC 350. I really got hooked on that 300 yard non line of sight remote for the little time I was able to be out with my friend and the call.

I finally broke down and bought one for my self mostly because of that remote. It comes with 24 sounds all on a SD card, but you can buy more SD cards and add any calls of MP3 or Wav 16 bit format.

I received mine in the mail yesterday so the first review will be about the company I ordered it from. *Avalanche brands, there are several companies who sell it for the same price, I do not recommend Avalanche brands. Other places advertise free shipping also my grip is it took them 4 days to package and label and mail out the ca*ller. It had free tracking, I sent my order before 6:00 AM on the 9th tracking said was shipped on the 13th. took 7 days to receive the caller do to the shipping part.

The call came in good shape only needing to add 4 new AA battery's to the speaker part of the call. Open up the remote door and remove the plastic strip so the battery in the remote isn't making contact during shipping.

I had read reviews about the screws that hold those battery doors closed and people whining about having to use eye glass repair screw driver and the small screws.
First off the screw heads are big enough a normal multa tool Phillips screw driver will work fine.
Second they are not where you remove the screws and can drop them they are fixed in the door of the battery cover.

Once I had did the battery thing I made sure that the remote was synched to the speaker portion. and listened to a couple of sounds. I did open up the SD card compartment and looked at the SD card appeared to be a 512 MB card. 
I had bought a 64GB card for additional sounds I want on this caller.

I do know the remote on my friends call was working over a hill from where we took our stand.

I am going out in a bit and try it in my woods, coyotes are again getting bold enough they have came up behind my pole barn and one was trotting down the ice covered creek last Saturday 34 yards from my front window.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

First outing 2-17-16, 7:00 AM 24F NW wind @ 12mph and snowing.

Got dressed and walked out the back door to see a herd of deer on the south side of the back yard. They are use to me and my pup walking every morning so they didn't do much more than look up when I said good morning mamas to them and walk by. 
Back behind the pole barn and over the hill to the creek followed it to a point I knew I could set up and see about 100 yards of creek both ways and the opposite hill side about 300 yards of where I was going to set up. I set the call speaker part on a tree stump about 8 inches off the ground turning it on. Yes that is where the switch is, on the speaker part.

Cross the creek and climb the bank walk up the hill to a pair of huge oak trees I could snuggle in. Pull out the remote from my pocket and raise the antenna look at the cheat sheet that comes with the caller and see that A 6 is the cotton tail in distress sound. B 13 is a crow in distress sound the mode switch is on the side of the remote easy to work.
I let the rabbit squeal and whimper thru the calls normal cycle for about 15 minutes. 
Just seconds after that rabbit starts crying I have 9 deer running down a old fence line about 110 yards away I mean running. I see movement to the east about 125 yards out in some high grass and brush so swing the Swift in that direction and it is 5 deer climbing the creek bank hill back there and act scared. Soon I have 3 deer running across the hill behind me also so the call did get the deer moving real good. Spent 20 minutes and only seen deer crows and a couple of downy wood peckers.

I go to put the remote in my pocket so I can gather up things and leave. Button was pushed by accident and I had a flock of geese going nuts touchy buttons and no way of turning them off.
Note to self use the lynard and hang from neck so I can slide it inside the coat and zip up.
I had the speaker unit 92 yards away and it worked good even with the remotes antenna down and inside my coat pocket.
Volume went up way higher than I would ever use calling coyotes, I think my dog heard it back at the house as she was all geeked up when I returned.

A good unit I feel and well worth the less than $130.00 price tag. I can imagine spending $40.00 more for about the same caller with 200 calls. 
Now to down load some more sounds on a new SD card.

 Al


----------

